# EL CENTRO DE LIMA CAMBIA DE ROSTRO



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Centro Histórico de Lima está cambiando. Actualmente se está comenzando a construír la Estación Central Grau y están adoquinando todas los jirónes del Damero de Pizarro. Acaban de inagurar la Via Expresa Grau, la cual ha cambiado el rostro de esa zona. Al mismo tiempo la Plaza San Martín está cambiando de rostro, pues se ha remodelado el Pasaje Quilca y dos pasajes más. 









Nueva Quilca









Remodelación de Avenida Iquitos









Miraflores? No, se trata de la Via Expresa Grau



























Remodelación del Jirón Lampa









Lampa, al igual que la mayor parte de los jirones del Damero de Pizarro contará con veredas adoquinadas.









Lampa concluída


















Jirón Carabaya en remodelación


















El cableado subterraneo está siendo removido para la construcción de la Estación Central Grau.










Casa del Rastro









Antes y Despues










Casa de Bodega y Cuadra









Antes y Despues










Casa de las Trece Puertas










Casa del Balcon Elcléctico









Antes y Despues










Casa de las Concepcionistas










Viviendas La Muralla










Plaza Santa Rosa










Parque de La Reserva




















Malecon del Rio




















Las obras siguen...próximamente: La Estación Grau, El Parque de La Reserva y sus fuentes, el Malecón del Rio, el paseo peatonal en el Jirón Ica, la Plazuela Santa Rosa, la remodelación de la Plazuela Elguera, el puente Rayos de Sol y la recuperación integral del centro histórico del Rimac mediante el programa Mivivienda y el Banco Mundial. 

El centro está cambiando.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes obras, sobretodo la ultima que es la continuacion del paseo de la Muralla en el centro historico.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

pucha, parece q grau quedo chevere.
bien por nosotros!.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

:master: Wow, Lima ya tiene nuevo rostro !!!!!

cómo están las piletas del parque de la Reserva???? tengo entendido q ya se han inaurado


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bueno por el Centro, y que siga mejorando.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

omg!!! q chevere x el centro ..! q bien q empiecen a adoquinarlas les va a cambiar definitivamente el rostro a todas esas calles..


Y cuando fue la inauguración del Parque de la Reserva???:dunno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Eyyy Bruno!!!!! me has dejado loca con toda la informaciòn y fotos. Que maravilla de thread, estoy feliz. 

Gracias por el thread


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow!! Como esta cambiando Lima! Que increible y que alegre se pone uno al ver lo que esta logrando la capital.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindos datos e imágenes, J Block. Ojalá que esta fiebre por mejorar nuestra ciudad no se detenga y más bien se convierta en algo crónico.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el malecon del rio va quedar muy lindo eso si ojala que arreglen Amazonas con la alemeda la cultura como complemento del principio de la avenida abancay, con el parque qu ya esta (la muralla) la zona quedaria muy bien.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q bien por Lima!! ese malecón tiene mucho futuro aaah!!! así Lima se pone más interesante de lo q ya es kay:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

asi ya he pasado varias vces x la via expresa grau y la zona ha mejorada un webo, no tengo ninguna sola quja de esa zona, too sta bien pintadito, arreglado y hasta seguro, es increible como ha mejorado la av. grau.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente el thread, da una mejor vista a las ultimas obras, punto para Castañeda y que bien por nuestra ciudad.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

que lindo que han quedado esas calles como el de Jiron Lampa... Ahora falta la arborizacion de todo el Centro!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

caballoazul said:


> que lindo que han quedado esas calles como el de Jiron Lampa... Ahora falta la arborizacion de todo el Centro!!


Lo malo es que las calles del centro son muy angostas, las veredas de por sí no son muy anchas. En las avenidas anchas ya se han plantado bastantes árboles, en los paseos peatonales como el Jirón de La Unión deberían tambien plantar árboles o por lo menos maceteros como en los pasajes Santa Rosa, Olaya y de Los Escribanos.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow...Lima va a quedar lindisima despues de todos estos cambios.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

wow cuántas obras!
Estoy esperando a ver qué hay con el malecón del río, hay zonas que nadie daba un sol por ellas y ahora se ven muy bonitas, el centro de lima se está volviendo un lugar para recorrer como turistas incluso para los propios limeños


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que buena información, y tienen razon, la calles son muy angostas, aunque pienso que deberían adoquinar también la pista, se vería muchisimo mejor.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> wow cuántas obras!
> Estoy esperando a ver qué hay con el malecón del río, hay zonas que nadie daba un sol por ellas y ahora se ven muy bonitas, el centro de lima se está volviendo un lugar para recorrer como turistas incluso para los propios limeños


^^^^ de hecho !!!!!! Yo quiero un loft en la Plz S.Martín xD!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> que buena información, y tienen razon, la calles son muy angostas, aunque pienso que deberían adoquinar también la pista, se vería muchisimo mejor.


Totalmente de acuerdo, así como en Dasso y en Miraflores. Sin embargo creo que sólo van a cambiar el asfalto...pero por lo menos se ve mucho mejor que antes. La única calle que van a adoquinar por completo es el Jirón Ica, pues será un paseo peatonal.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Que chvr es leer esta renza, impensable hace unos años, cuando se creia imposible un centro libre de ambulantes y con una zona (el damero) en constante mejoramiento.
Ojala se empiecen a restaurar Barrios Altos y Monserrat, que necesitan mucha inversion, confio en ello. XD.
Realmente a uno le alegra mucho leer estos threads, el centro a mejorado mucho.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoy fui por el centro de lima y me di un salto al jirón Quilca, ha cambiado bastante, se ve mucho más limpio PERO...el pasaje me pareció muy angosto ahora con las mesas que han puesto, y hay poca gente, eso sí es normal porque apenas tiene pocos días de haber abierto.

Las demás calles sí se ven muy bien y casi todas las fachadas de las casas están siendo arregladas, eso me gustó, se ve un gran empeño por mejorar Lima pero igual hay muchos aspectos por mejorar


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Queda mucho que hacer, pero al fin y al acabo va a tomar su tiempo, mientras siga mejorando la economia en general y la gente poco a poco tome conciencia de su entorno y lo cuide, se va avanzando, muy bien por mi querida Lima.


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

Excelente , bien por lima, se ve el empeño que tiene por restaurar, mejorar ciertas zonas
El Malecon del Rio y Plaza Santa Rosa son proyectos excepcionales


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

Va a qued arsuper chevere !! bien por lima que cada vez me gusta mas!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Excelente noticia !!!!*

Qué alegría saber que están recuperando tantas calles llenas de historia.. y la Via Expresa de la avenida Grau ha quedado preciosa....* es otra avenida !!!!*


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bastante diferencia hay creo yop


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lo que le falta al centro es garantizar al seguridad, especialmente en la noche, ahñi empezaría a atraer a muchísima gente.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Me gusto mucho leer este tema, la verdad que el Centro de Lima es lo mejor que esa ciudad tiene, recuerdo mucho caminar por sus calles y hospedarme en el Hotel Espana, hermosa casona detras del complejo de San Francisco.

Me parece genial la idea de las veredas adoquinadas, es algo que siempre pense deberian hacer sobretodo en las plazas de Lima. La plaza de armas por ejemplo queda muy extrana al tener tantos carriles para autos y unas veredas exageradamente altas comparadas con la pista, seria mejor que toda la plaza tenga un solo nivel. 










De acuerdo con el comentario del jiron Quilca, las hermosas casonas ahora estan "cubiertas" con una fila de mesas, pero creo que el comercio ayudara a la zona, deberia haber un equilibrio entre lo comercial y el entorno urbano, eso se va convertir en una caotica "calle de las pizzas"?

Mas fotos porfa!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las calles que circundan la Plaza de Armas sólo tienen dos carriles, no es mucho.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

me encanto!


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

va a kedar muy pero muy bien


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lavoe81 said:


> Lo que deberían adoquinar son las pistas.


Si, así como hicieron en Miguel Dasso.

De todas formas van a adoquinar todo el jirón Ica, pues lo piensan convertir en paseo peatonal.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

jblock, congrats, tu haces uno de los mejores posts en este foro. gj


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

BUENAS FOTOS! Me parece que el poco ancho de las calles no es tan negativo j block, la actividad peatonal se hace más dinámica en tanto que los carros respeten las zonas rígidas. Hay que crear una cultura de peaton sobretodo en los centros históricos.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

QUE BONITO ESTA QUEDANDO EL CENTRO DE LIMA, pero que han hecho con todo el crimen que existia en el area? cuando yo vivia en lima ir por el centro era peligroso, me robaron varias veces! como se soluciono ese problema?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Q BAKAN, LA VERDAD Q LIMA ESTA CAMBIANDO Y PARA BIEN , AHORA ULTIMO VI EN : LINEA Y PUNTO, Q UNO D LOS EDIFICIOS DE LA PLAZA SAN MARTIN SE HABIA RECUPERADO PARA HACERLO ... DE OFICINAS ... Y Q ESTAN PLANEANDO ALGO PARA LOS EDIFICIOS CONTIGUOS .. CREO .. 2 EDIFICIOS MAS .... NU RECUERDO LOS NOMBRES DE LOS EDIFICIOS .. PERO WENO N TODO CASO Q WENO Q X FIN SE LE ESTE DANDO LA IMPORTANCIA Q SE DEBERIA PARA EL CENTRO HISTORICO.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

en algunas calles están pintando el adoquinado rojo me imaigno con una pintura epóxica color rojo encendido, pucha no sé, no me parece muy bonito.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

J Block said:


> Lo malo es que las calles del centro son muy angostas, las veredas de por sí no son muy anchas. En las avenidas anchas ya se han plantado bastantes árboles, en los paseos peatonales como el Jirón de La Unión deberían tambien plantar árboles o por lo menos maceteros como en los pasajes Santa Rosa, Olaya y de Los Escribanos.


tienes razon jblock, las calles en el centro son muy estrechas, no soprtan arboles. el jiron de la union tenia unas banca-maceteros que bien podrian recuperarse.
estoy tratando de imaginarme una foto aerea del centro historico luego de finalizadas las obras de pavimentacion. de hecho que se veria bravazo.
muy buena recopilacion jblock. podrias decirme donde encuentro toda esa informacion???


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Mi lima querida Ciudad Imponente siempre me causa sorpresa es hermosa la amo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

franco_elias said:


> tienes razon jblock, las calles en el centro son muy estrechas, no soprtan arboles. el jiron de la union tenia unas banca-maceteros que bien podrian recuperarse.
> estoy tratando de imaginarme una foto aerea del centro historico luego de finalizadas las obras de pavimentacion. de hecho que se veria bravazo.
> muy buena recopilacion jblock. podrias decirme donde encuentro toda esa informacion???


Puedes encontrar ésta información en las siguientes páginas:

www.emilima.com.pe

www.protransporte.gob.pe


----------

